# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  بسأل ياولدي عن المريخ القاه وين؟

## yassirali66

*اياولدي السلام عليكم


وعليكم السلام ياحاج


 بسأل ياولدي عن المريخ القاه وين؟


ايوه ياحاج منو في المريخ تحديدا؟


 المريخ كله ياولدي


لأ ... يعني كيف كلو انت عايزشنو تحديدا؟


 عايز المريخ كلوا بي جمهوروا


يبقي تصلوا في مكان التمرين تلقاه بي جمهوره


 وين بكان التمرين ومتين .ساعدني ياولدي


حأتصل ليك بصديق متابع اخبار المريخ عشان يورينا التمرين متين؟


 كتر الف خيرك ياولدي اها دي قعده لمن تتصل.
واثناء طلب النمره بالموبايل


بس ما عرفتك ياحاج انت منو وعايز من ناس المريخ شنو


 ما عرفتني ياولدي؟


لا والله ياحاج


 انا التاريخ ... 



انا كاس مانديلا ..



انا كاس دبي الذهبي




 انا كاس شرق ووسط افريقيا ..



انا الكاسات المحموله جوا. 




انا حامد بريمه



 انا سانتو


 انا سكسك


 انا سامي عزالدين 



انا كمال عبدال....



وهنا بدا صوت العم يخبو واصبح يدهش بالبكاء. وقف الشاب ونهض بالعم وقال له:-


 والله ماعرفتك ياحاج وسامحني المابعرفك يجهلك.

 مافي داعي للاتصال يادوب انا فهمت الحاصل ومافي داعي تتعب روحك بس قول لي انت داير تقول ليهم شنو؟


 داير اقول ليهم 


ان شاء الله الانتصارات جايه


ومافي ايام سودا منتظراكم


ايامكم ان شاء الله تكون كلها 


عيد في عيد


عايز ارجع المصاطب


 واغني تاني


فوق


 فوق


 فوق 



مريخنا فوق




آى ده الشغل ..ده الشغل






بالطول



 بالعرض




 مريخنا




 يهز الارض






بس ده ما بيجي


 الا بحرارة القلب


حرارة القلب راحت وين يا ولدي؟



وداير احزرهم في الزمن الصعب ده ياولدي




معاك ياحاج كمل...


 زمن الموبايل والمسدج




زمن الفتن البقت سريعه وساهله




عايز احزرهم من تلاته حاجات ياولدي




هم شنو ياحاج؟



 دفتر الشيكات
 وركوب العربات
 وشراب الشيشات


 اعتبر رسالتك وصلت ياحاج



 خلاص انا امش ياولدي


لا والله تجي تتفضل معاي البيت ضروري علي الاقل تشرب ليك حاجه




 اشرب الشربات في المدرجات ياولدي


 في كل انتصار



اها تشوف السمح ياولدي فتك بعافيه




الله يعافيك يا حاج



وفوق فوق مريخنا فوق
 
*

----------


## ابولين

*سجل واكتب يا سجل التاريخ النصر المؤزر الحققو المريخ 00 نحن في  المريخ عندنا كل شي والحمد لله 0اجمل استاد 0افضل اللاعبين واحرفهم والامور المالية مية مية 0بس نفتقد اهم عامل عرف بة لاعبي المريخ علي مر الاجيال هو 0 الحماسة وقوة الشكيمة وقوة الادا 0نتمني ان تعود روح لاعبي الزمن الجميل 0كمال عبدالغني0 عبدالسلام0 جمال ابوعنجة0 بدرالدين بخيت0 والعقد الفريد ناس الدسكو وسكسك وقورماهيا والقايمة تطول 0نتمني عودة مريخ البطولات والانتصارات
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

سجل واكتب يا سجل التاريخ النصر المؤزر الحققو المريخ 00 نحن في  المريخ عندنا كل شي والحمد لله 0اجمل استاد 0افضل اللاعبين واحرفهم والامور المالية مية مية 0بس نفتقد اهم عامل عرف بة لاعبي المريخ علي مر الاجيال هو 0 الحماسة وقوة الشكيمة وقوة الادا 0نتمني ان تعود روح لاعبي الزمن الجميل 0كمال عبدالغني0 عبدالسلام0 جمال ابوعنجة0 بدرالدين بخيت0 والعقد الفريد ناس الدسكو وسكسك وقورماهيا والقايمة تطول 0نتمني عودة مريخ البطولات والانتصارات



وفوق فوق مريخنا فوق
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*المريخ تلقاه 
في عيون الناس الشالت ريده في جرابا
تلقاه في فرحتنا غصباً عن الناس البقت كضابا
تلقاه في لمتنا وكت الناس مدسوسة دسة يابا
تلقاه لما الناس ممغوسة من رقصة كديابا
المريخ علم وعلوم الشفع كان ترضي كان تابا
المريخ ما بيعرفوه جنيات بتقول لي أبويا يابابا
المريخ اسد البرزن وقت ندق نحاسنا لحرابا

اتقاصر قدر طولك لو شايف في مريخنا كآبة
ولا انكرب أقيف علي طولك وقول لمريخك جيتك يابا
قدر ما تنكسر هامتك ياجني بنلولحك السبابة
وقدر ما تنفضح نيتك يا وليد اتذكر انت النكسة من أسبابا

ونحن معاك يا ابوي مهما تكوس
بنشر فوق مريخاً جرابه كؤؤس
ما بنهتم لي الدقدقاق ونمشي فوقوا ندوس
ونحن معاك قلنا يا أبوي أصغر منك دوس
المريخ كوكب ما هو ضلام بولعوه فانوس
المريخ علم حصنوه في التاريخ مدروس
زعيم العز وأولاد عزه خاتية البوص
وشرارة ريد قدر ما انطفت تبق لهب محسوس
ووردة خيرنا ما تزبل ولا سياقانا بغشاها السوس
كل ما اجتهد مريخك يابوي خانه حظنا المنحوس
كل ما نكوي ريدنا بالأهات بينخر في جسدنا السوس
بندور نطرد من جسمنا السوس
ونغربل حصاد ريدك من بقايا الماغشاه الريد
وما بيركز معانا ينملص نمرقه ملوص
*

----------


## جاميكا

*يا ممكون جواك وصابر،، وصبرك في جواك ممكون.. 
يا تايه في الزمن العابر،، وعابر زمن الهم محزون.. 
يا موجود في ناسك ونادر،، ورايح في زاتك مرهون.. 
يومك بين البارح وباكر،، مشوار بالآهات مشحون













بكرة بنوصل دنيا جديدة.. 
وتلقى الخير في دربك وافي 




























*

----------


## حسن بدري

*يا ياسر احييك بتحية الإسلام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وأهنئك بعيد الفطر المجيد وأتمني لك دوام الصحة والعافية 
                 أخوك في الله حسن بدري ونحن دائما نطالع ما تكتبه أول بأول ونقول لاتأخذك الكلل فتتوقف
                       واصل واصل واصل              وشكرا
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

اياولدي السلام عليكم


وعليكم السلام ياحاج 

بسأل ياولدي عن المريخ القاه وين؟ 

ايوه ياحاج منو في المريخ تحديدا؟ 

المريخ كله ياولدي 

لأ ... يعني كيف كلو انت عايزشنو تحديدا؟ 

عايز المريخ كلوا بي جمهوروا 

يبقي تصلوا في مكان التمرين تلقاه بي جمهوره 

وين بكان التمرين ومتين .ساعدني ياولدي 

حأتصل ليك بصديق متابع اخبار المريخ عشان يورينا التمرين متين؟ 

كتر الف خيرك ياولدي اها دي قعده لمن تتصل.
واثناء طلب النمره بالموبايل 

بس ما عرفتك ياحاج انت منو وعايز من ناس المريخ شنو 

ما عرفتني ياولدي؟ 

لا والله ياحاج 

انا التاريخ ...  


انا كاس مانديلا .. 


انا كاس دبي الذهبي 



انا كاس شرق ووسط افريقيا .. 


انا الكاسات المحموله جوا.  



انا حامد بريمه 


انا سانتو 

انا سكسك 

انا سامي عزالدين  


انا كمال عبدال.... 


وهنا بدا صوت العم يخبو واصبح يدهش بالبكاء. وقف الشاب ونهض بالعم وقال له:- 

والله ماعرفتك ياحاج وسامحني المابعرفك يجهلك. 
مافي داعي للاتصال يادوب انا فهمت الحاصل ومافي داعي تتعب روحك بس قول لي انت داير تقول ليهم شنو؟ 

داير اقول ليهم  

ان شاء الله الانتصارات جايه 

ومافي ايام سودا منتظراكم 

ايامكم ان شاء الله تكون كلها  

عيد في عيد 

عايز ارجع المصاطب 

واغني تاني 

فوق 

فوق 

فوق  


مريخنا فوق 



آى ده الشغل ..ده الشغل 





بالطول 


بالعرض 



مريخنا 



يهز الارض 





بس ده ما بيجي 

الا بحرارة القلب 

حرارة القلب راحت وين يا ولدي؟ 


وداير احزرهم في الزمن الصعب ده ياولدي 



معاك ياحاج كمل... 

زمن الموبايل والمسدج 



زمن الفتن البقت سريعه وساهله 



عايز احزرهم من تلاته حاجات ياولدي 



هم شنو ياحاج؟ 


دفتر الشيكات
وركوب العربات
وشراب الشيشات 

اعتبر رسالتك وصلت ياحاج 


خلاص انا امش ياولدي 

لا والله تجي تتفضل معاي البيت ضروري علي الاقل تشرب ليك حاجه 



اشرب الشربات في المدرجات ياولدي 

في كل انتصار 


اها تشوف السمح ياولدي فتك بعافيه 



الله يعافيك يا حاج 


وفوق فوق مريخنا فوق



:blb7:  احيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي:blb7:
ده الكلام البوجع القلب 
منو البسمع 
منو البفهم 
منو البحس بينا 
نفسي في لاعب واحد يكون حاسي 
ويحسس اللعيبه ويقول ليهم حرام البنعملو ده
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الحبيب ياسر 
لقد ايقظت كلماتك فينا ذكريات الزمن الجميل
اللهم أعده لنا وأعد لنا المريخ الذى نعرفه !!
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

المريخ تلقاه 
في عيون الناس الشالت ريده في جرابا
تلقاه في فرحتنا غصباً عن الناس البقت كضابا
تلقاه في لمتنا وكت الناس مدسوسة دسة يابا
تلقاه لما الناس ممغوسة من رقصة كديابا
المريخ علم وعلوم الشفع كان ترضي كان تابا
المريخ ما بيعرفوه جنيات بتقول لي أبويا يابابا
المريخ اسد البرزن وقت ندق نحاسنا لحرابا

اتقاصر قدر طولك لو شايف في مريخنا كآبة
ولا انكرب أقيف علي طولك وقول لمريخك جيتك يابا
قدر ما تنكسر هامتك ياجني بنلولحك السبابة
وقدر ما تنفضح نيتك يا وليد اتذكر انت النكسة من أسبابا

ونحن معاك يا ابوي مهما تكوس
بنشر فوق مريخاً جرابه كؤؤس
ما بنهتم لي الدقدقاق ونمشي فوقوا ندوس
ونحن معاك قلنا يا أبوي أصغر منك دوس
المريخ كوكب ما هو ضلام بولعوه فانوس
المريخ علم حصنوه في التاريخ مدروس
زعيم العز وأولاد عزه خاتية البوص
وشرارة ريد قدر ما انطفت تبق لهب محسوس
ووردة خيرنا ما تزبل ولا سياقانا بغشاها السوس
كل ما اجتهد مريخك يابوي خانه حظنا المنحوس
كل ما نكوي ريدنا بالأهات بينخر في جسدنا السوس
بندور نطرد من جسمنا السوس
ونغربل حصاد ريدك من بقايا الماغشاه الريد
وما بيركز معانا ينملص نمرقه ملوص



هلا هلا
امانه يانصر ياخوي
امانه ما ظهروا رجال
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جاميكا
					

يا ممكون جواك وصابر،، وصبرك في جواك ممكون.. 
يا تايه في الزمن العابر،، وعابر زمن الهم محزون.. 
يا موجود في ناسك ونادر،، ورايح في زاتك مرهون.. 
يومك بين البارح وباكر،، مشوار بالآهات مشحون













بكرة بنوصل دنيا جديدة.. 
وتلقى الخير في دربك وافي 































ياجامايكا وكت عندك الابداعات دي داسيها وين؟
لو عندك مزيد رسل....

المريخ محتاج لشعركم
ودق النحاس
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن بدري
					

يا ياسر احييك بتحية الإسلام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وأهنئك بعيد الفطر المجيد وأتمني لك دوام الصحة والعافية 
                 أخوك في الله حسن بدري ونحن دائما نطالع ما تكتبه أول بأول ونقول لاتأخذك الكلل فتتوقف
                       واصل واصل واصل              وشكرا



مواصلين 
ابنص فرش
ده ما المريخ
عشقنا الاول والاخير
كيفن نقصر منو؟
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

:blb7:  احيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي:blb7:
ده الكلام البوجع القلب 
منو البسمع 
منو البفهم 
منو البحس بينا 
نفسي في لاعب واحد يكون حاسي 
ويحسس اللعيبه ويقول ليهم حرام البنعملو ده



كترن الزن علي الاضان امر من السحر
لازم نكتب ولازم يسمعوا
ده دورنا ياتينا
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

الحبيب ياسر 
لقد ايقظت كلماتك فينا ذكريات الزمن الجميل
اللهم أعده لنا وأعد لنا المريخ الذى نعرفه !!



احنا محتاجين للضمير الابيض
محتاجين للابيض ضميرك
سيعود المريخ
وايامه كلها بيضاء
ان شاء الله
 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياسر دايما انت رائع بروعة صفوة المريخ
[marq="error"]ايها المريخ كم انت عظيم بابنائك[/marq]

*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ياسر دايما انت رائع بروعة صفوة المريخ
[marq="error"]ايها المريخ كم انت عظيم بابنائك[/marq]




ايها المريخ كم انت عظيم بعظمة ابناءك
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*ماشاء الله إبداع 
واصل يا غالي
..
ونحن نسأل المرهف إياس وين؟
...

*

----------

